# Curitiba PR - Skyline e Densidade - Um tour pelos bairros mais altos da capital paranaense



## Kato (Feb 1, 2006)

Mais uma leva de fotos para vocês!
Resolvi andar a princípio ao redor de casa. (Moro entre os bairros Ahú e Boa Vista e a natureza me inspira por aqui).
Depois fui em direção ao Cabral e Alto da XV.

33 - Nem parece que estamos em um bairro de uma capital. (Trilho do trem no bairro Boa Vista).









34 - Zangão









35 - Vista da Av. Anita Garibaldi no bairro Ahú em torno de 960m acima do nível do mar. Ao fundo as torres de TVs e rádios no bairro Pilarzinho.









36 - Av. Anita Garibaldi. 960m de altitude. Divisa dos bairros Ahú a esquerda e Boa Vista a direita.









37 - Bairro Ahú - Ao fundo dá pra ver uma pontinha do Palácio das Telecomunicações Costa e Silva.









38 - Av. Paraná. Nota-se o terminal do Cabral e ao fundo prédios do Cabral, Alto da Glória e em último plano o centro em destaque do Universe Life Square o maior prédio da cidade.









39 - Detalhes









40 - Agora no bairro Alto da XV olhando para leste a majestosa Serra do Mar e seus picos acima de 1800m









41 - A oeste a vista da cidade pelo viaduto da Praça das Naçoes.









42 - Detalhes









43 -Alto da Glória próximo ao estádio do Couto Pereira, Centro Cívico ao fundo antenas no bairro Vista Alegre.









44 - Prédios da Av. 7 de Setembro









45 - Pela proximidade do Aeroporto do Bacacheri é possível ver várias aeronaves de pequeno e médio porte pela região









46 - Skyline do centro e o por do sol.









47- Skyline do centro e o por do sol²









48 - Skyline do centro e o por do sol³









49 - Que privilégio!









50 - Após o por do sol a torre mais alta do Corporate Evolution (137m) parece em chamas refletindo o céu avermelhado.









51 - BÔNUS - Skyline noturno com vista do Bairro Ahú









Por enquanto é isso pessoal!
Não esquece de comentar o que gostaram e marca um joinha aqui em baixo


----------



## Kato (Feb 1, 2006)

Zaz965 said:


> é impressão minha que o noroeste de Curitiba é a parte mais arborizada da cidade?


A cidade é bem arborizada como um todo. O centro peca em algumas partes com relação a arborização.
Mas a zona norte creio ser a parte mais verde da cidade.



victor_hs said:


> Depois da primeira vez que andei na linha turismo também fiquei com essa impressão. Nessa parte da cidade tem bastante mata nativa misturada com bairros, misturados com mais mata nativa haha


Realmente na zona norte da capital paranaense temos muitos bosques e por conta do relevo acidentado e altitude elevada os prédios são mais baixos assim conseguimos ver mais a serra do mar e as árvores. Creio muito que tem a ver também com a proximidade do aeroporto do Bacacheri.


----------



## barney-ulidh (Feb 9, 2019)

Essa região do trilho do trem aí da primeira foto é muito boa pra caminhada


----------



## Kato (Feb 1, 2006)

barney-ulidh said:


> Essa região do trilho do trem aí da primeira foto é muito boa pra caminhada


Realmente a região é bem agradável. Peca um pouco na ciclovia ao lado do trilho. Precisa urgente várias melhorias e recuperação além de uma melhor iluminação.


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

Uma das coisas que curto em Curitiba, e mostra que a cidade é realmente diferenciada, é a qualidade da limpeza e arborização nas margens dessa linha férrea que corta alguns bairros da cidade. Sério, fosse em qualquer outro lugar esse espaço estaria tomado por lixo e matagal.

Parabéns pelas fotos!


----------



## Lucas_Wild (Jan 31, 2009)

Fui em Curitiba semana passada. Cidade fantástica! Parabéns pelas fotos, Kato!


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

Show de imagens! A serra do mar é uma moldura inigualável, e com esse zoom e ângulos resultou em perspectivas magniíficas!


----------



## Rafael_Rosato (Jan 22, 2008)

Gente... quanto tempo, forista!!! Seja bem vindo de volta!! 

Excelentes imagens!! Obrigado por compartilhar o trabalho!!


----------



## Kato (Feb 1, 2006)

lorrampaiva said:


> Uma das coisas que curto em Curitiba, e mostra que a cidade é realmente diferenciada, é a qualidade da limpeza e arborização nas margens dessa linha férrea que corta alguns bairros da cidade. Sério, fosse em qualquer outro lugar esse espaço estaria tomado por lixo e matagal.
> 
> Parabéns pelas fotos!


Obrigado por acompanhar! 



Lucas_Wild said:


> Fui em Curitiba semana passada. Cidade fantástica! Parabéns pelas fotos, Kato!


Valeu Lucas!!  Seja sempre bem-vindo!



Bye bye world said:


> Show de imagens! A serra do mar é uma moldura inigualável, e com esse zoom e ângulos resultou em perspectivas magniíficas!


Realmente a serra é um diferencial, e o zoom ajuda rsrs 😬



Rafael_Rosato said:


> Gente... quanto tempo, forista!!! Seja bem vindo de volta!!
> 
> Excelentes imagens!! Obrigado por compartilhar o trabalho!!


Obrigado Rafa pelo apoio!


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

Excelente essa nova leva de imagens... aquela foto com zoom na Serra do Mar ficou sensacional...


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@Kato, a avenida Marechal Floriano Peixoto tem brt e por que mesmo assim a prefeitura não permitiu a construção de grandes edifícios nesse eixo?


----------



## Kato (Feb 1, 2006)

Rio atrato said:


> Excelente essa nova leva de imagens... aquela foto com zoom na Serra do Mar ficou sensacional...


Obrigado Rio!! 



Zaz965 said:


> @Kato, a avenida Marechal Floriano Peixoto tem brt e por que mesmo assim a prefeitura não permitiu a construção de grandes edifícios nesse eixo?


A princípio pode-se sim construir alto na Marechal Floriano Peixoto, tanto que perto do centro existem edifícios mais altos, porém a demanda provavelmente nessa região nunca foi muito o foco das construtoras além de ser uma zona já antigamente habitada. Os terrenos vazios ou a venda não são em grande quantidade.









fonte: ippuc e gazeta do povo


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@Kato, quais são suas cidades favoritas do sul do Brasil além de Curitiba?


----------



## Kato (Feb 1, 2006)

Zaz965 said:


> @Kato, quais são suas cidades favoritas do sul do Brasil além de Curitiba?


Do Sul? Nossa gosto de tantas, porém quero visitar tantas outras também rsrs
Das que eu conheço pessoalmente não em ordem que gosto mais seriam:
Porto Alegre, Gramado, Canela, Florianópolis, Blumenau, Guarapuava, Lapa, Castro, Ponta Grossa, Foz do Iguaçu, Pato Branco, Antonina e Londrina.
Algumas pela estrutura, outras pelo turismo, mas das que eu conheço acho que essas são as que mais gostei.
Quero muito conhecer Maringá e Cascavel aqui no Paraná, além das cidades na serra catarinense como Urupema e São Joaquim.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@Kato, eu trocaria Porto Alegre por Caxias do Sul, porque eu ouvi falar que o verão de Porto Alegre é absurdo de quente


----------



## Sidnei ldn (Jun 19, 2020)

É verdade @Zaz965, estive em Porto Alegra a 30 anos em janeiro e o calor é terrível, nossa Caxias do Sul o clima bem mais ameno, passei pela serra na volta, a gente sente a diferença ,é grande,


----------



## Kato (Feb 1, 2006)

edit


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@Kato, já esteve em Caxias do Sul?


----------

